# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] DPS 1K build of ESO VR12 Nightblade Guide

## junired

Hi, all.

Here i would share a cool high DPS 1000 build of VR12 *ESO Nightblade Guide* for you.

*Restoration Staff* + *7 light armors*



*Impale*, wear light armor and focus on magicka, impale will do higher base damage. If you wear medium armor and focus on crit chance, impale will crit more often, thus doing similar damage despite the lack of magicka you may have.
*Funnel Health*, it does slightly more damage (funnel health scales in damage based on rank while swallow soul does not) and that it generates more ultimate if you're in a group since you'll be healing your groupmates.
*Crippling Grasp*, is a good combat ability for damage and slow your target.
*Spell Symmetry*, transform Health into Magicka, and reduce the magicka for the next spell cast.
*Inner Light*, reduces max magicka 5% and increase spell critical strike chance by 20%.
*Veil of Blades*, it is indeed a fantastic ultimate. Deals damage, reduces incoming damage and snares enemies in case an escape becomes necessary! 

Details about this build, looking at *here*.

Gameplay

----------

